

Karma reset. Why and How - thedangler

My karma was at 19 now its at 0
======
fourk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2737159> was downvoted, probably 19
times.

------
donnaware
mine was -2, now it is 0, see, it pays to be a lazy slob

